# Engine bay OCD



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

Degreaser, ciff , soapy water, waxoyl scraper (plastic spoon) tons of elbow grease jetwasher and wipe over with wd40
Used a jetwash loads of times , carefully directed and engine running


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice job, Must have taken some time and effort :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks immaculate :thumb:


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks , Clean they bay once a year always find a bit more to focus on, some powdercoated parts like rocker cover alternator bracket. Waxoyl took blooming ages but had done a good job of protection.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

That sir, looks mint.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks brand new!

Have you driven it yet?


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

Top Job, must of been hard to clean.
Great work


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Should be proud of that, looks mint!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job mate , how long it took you in order to do a job like this one ! It would ve taken me weeks ! lol


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

super work that mate.

well done


----------



## HOW5ER (Aug 11, 2009)

Love that mate


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

So clean :thumb: im still afraid to introduce running water to mine, i have terrible luck !

Your bay is stunning though, top job, once you get to that stage i suppose keeping on top of it is fairly easy?


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks I am lucky as the car stays in a garage and I only drive it on dry roads, I only clean it now in the spring, always find that extra bit to do but all it needs is a once over with a cloth, don't be afraid of water they are designed to get a bit wet, a jet wash can be used on gearboxes wings plastic bottles just try to keep the electrics out of direct blasting, I always keep the engine running when I jet was though..


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

fair play that one very clean engine bay


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks coc k on, well worth the time and effort :thumb:


----------

